# Chicagoland Orchid Festival.



## jblanford (Sep 1, 2011)

Well here we are September already, and that means Orchid Festival time. Check out the website for information on this great ORCHID event... Jim.
www.chicagolandorchidfestival.com


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2011)

I am planning on making the trip this year so will have to mind my schedule of tournaments.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 18, 2011)

I will be on the OSM bus of crazies. We will at Windsong on Friday PM, Natt's on Saturday AM, Oak Hill on Saturday PM, and Hauserman's on Sunday AM. I will try to do a photo thread and update it as we travel.


----------

